# Larimore/Fordville Dam?



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

My buddies and I are heading out this weekend and I was wondering if anyone had some pointers for me on either place, we are not specifically fishing for walleyes, any pointers for perch, pannies, bucketmouths or pike would be great.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Good luck with the walleyes. We have had minnimal success in the past. Call or PM me.


----------



## Jig-em-up-Josh (Feb 10, 2004)

I've been goin to Larimore Damn almost every sunday for the past month or 2, if you come off the boat ramp and head towards the big concrete thing, you should try close to there, in about 16-18 feet of water, the eyes bite early, around 8-ish. allllllllllll day long youll catch perch, and an occasional nice pike, then right when the sun starts to set, the eyes go CRAZY!! its really cool cuz if you have your hut set up the right way, you can see them without an aqua-view, I mean like an aquarium! well maybe you'll see me there this sunday


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Josh if you dont mind me asking what are you using for lure/bait? If you dont want to say it publically pm me. Thanks


----------

